# Steam wand ECM Mechanika. Needs a little attention. Seeking a little advice please.



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Enclosed two pics of my ECM Mechanika steam wand joint.

The machines is a few months old and I detect the wand isn't as free moving as it was. It's a bit easier when hot but there's a bit of rubber washer hanging from the bottom of the ball joint - and I suspect it shouldn't be. Obviously I'd pop it back to the supplier (BB) if i were local, but I'm not so I'd like to sort it out myself. Therefore (a) What's the washer in the joint - presumably it can be had as a spare? and (b) there are two chrome nuts associated with the ball joint a smaller, upper, one and the larger, lower, one. Any idea how to dismantle the joint without making the situation ten times worse?

I'm assuming the top nut is the lock nut but having not disassembled this one before would just like to check beforehand.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

OK, panic over. I undid the lock nut and unscrewed the body and removed the ball joint. It was badly in need of some grease to free it up. I honestly don't know what the tiny ring of rubber was that came out of the assembly... it was a really thin circular ring of rubber, nothing like an O ring, much skinnier, almost the thickness of cotton. But it's not there any more and the ball joint is free and not leaking.

I'll do the same with the hot water tap now that I know what's up there.

I'll still be pleased to hear anyone's experiences though.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think it is a lock nut, just part of the fitting. The ball joint is spring loaded, crack the large nut undone then apply upward pressure to the wand as you undo the nut. As it comes off lower the wand and retrieve the spring and brass seat that the ball rotates on.

Remove the steam tip OR the ball joint at the top then remove the nut and extract the "O" ring. Providing the "O" ring is not damaged, clean components lube with Molycote and reassemble , applying pressure to the steam arm to compress the spring. Take care , it has a tendency to jump / slip sideways as you apply pressure. Do not over tighten.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Just to tidy this post up, and with reference to this piece of rubber that my steam wand shed this evening.....









I just disassembled both the steam wand and the hot water tap and now realise that my photo above is a damaged piece of the steam wand O Ring that normally sits at the base of the "body" i.e. the component that you unscrew having loosened the lock nut. This damaged piece of O Ring has come adrift from the actual O Ring (or what's left of it) ... it has disintegrated and it was that which was partly hanging down from the ball joint. All is clear now. I'll replace it.

I believe the O Rings can be had from an ironmonger or tool supplier and doesn't specifically have to come from BellaBarista.

I shall need to keep an eye on that in future and will grease it frequently. Probably my fault for not doing so.

Molykote 111 now ordered.

Thanks.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I suggested removing either the steam tip or the top ball joint to enable you to remove the large nut and extract the "O" ring.

"O" ring inside the tube is to seal the cool wand liner.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

All received... see my edit which says that I now see what you mean and what the damaged O Ring was.

Thanks.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Molykote/Dow Corning 111 now also ordered. £13.25 inc VAT and delivery from Exact rubber Products. Thank for the earlier recommendation for the grease and also to whoever here recommended the supplier (I forgot now who it was).


----------



## Nick0831 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just been pointed here by another user. Did I read that right - £13.25 for the little plastic ring? I have exactly the same problem; no air is leaking but a tiny little bit of rubber has come off. I'm going to replace it but was just going to order it from ebay - I think this is the right size - and that's for ten!


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Nick0831 said:


> Just been pointed here by another user. Did I read that right - £13.25 for the little plastic ring? I have exactly the same problem; no air is leaking but a tiny little bit of rubber has come off. I'm going to replace it but was just going to order it from ebay - I think this is the right size - and that's for ten!


No, £13.25 is the cost of a tube of silicone grease to lube the "o" rings. I got five "o" rings today and the fella just said put 20p in the charity box on the counter to save him writing out an invoice. (I splashed out and went for a 50p contribution).


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If I remember correctly mmmatron had a few little pots of it going spare. Although they may have all gone.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

Couldn't see the reference to mmmatron's kind offer. But, as noted a while ago, we have some DowCorning/Molykote 111 on its way. Ta for mentioning it though.


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Stan, can you recall the size of the 'o' rings. My steam wand is just quite stiff (on a Mechanica), not free moving at all. May just need grease but Id like to be prepared.

Thanks

Malcolm


----------

